# How to select photos for client,for portfolio shoot



## nathfromslg (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey,
I recently did some portfolio shoot and one of the client wasnt impressed with all the images I sent him, 
He has liked some images and was indirectly asking for another shoot.

Can anyone help me out on how to deal with this kinda situation? Should I show them the images first for editing on location ? 

Now am feeling like I have wasted my precious time for editing over nothing and the deal was for per image and have sent the full resolution images too (yeah I know its dumb)


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 12, 2014)

what does your contract say about unsatisfactory photos and re-shoots?
Never show clients unedited photos, _*only*_ show your finished products. 
I would say that you should do whatever your contract says concerning unhappy clients wanting re-shoots.

while you may feel like you have wasted  _*your*_ precious time, the client may be feeling that you have wasted _*their*_ precious time.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 12, 2014)

^^ and an unhappy customer usually doesn't result in a repeat customer.


----------



## DSRay (Feb 12, 2014)

The best you can do now is to learn from it.  What extra questions will you ask the next client?  What changes will you make to your contract, if any?  Was the problem technical or artistic?


----------



## nathfromslg (Feb 12, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> what does your contract say about unsatisfactory photos and re-shoots?
> Never show clients unedited photos, _*only*_ show your finished products.
> I would say that you should do whatever your contract says concerning unhappy clients wanting re-shoots.
> 
> while you may feel like you have wasted  _*your*_ precious time, the client may be feeling that you have wasted _*their*_ precious time.



Well,to begin with there was no contract,it all began with a phone call,I met him took his photo and left,I was to supply him with 5 images only,I sent him 4 and he is saying he only likes 2 of them.
I dont want to upset this client as I will hopefully get referral and leads,also repeat business.
I am feeling wasted about my time which I spent into editing the photos.

I showed him 2 3 images from the shoot on location.

He was asking for another shoot(not because of this)for more pics,and I told him,let me see,if possible I will take the remaining (i.e. 3 images) from that shoot.



DSRay said:


> The best you can do now is to learn from it.  What extra questions will you ask the next client?  What changes will you make to your contract, if any?  Was the problem technical or artistic?




Yeah,its a lesson for me.
I havent asked the exact reason as why he said he was not satisfied,as I was really confused at that point.
There was no technical problem as such ( image quality,focus issues and such)


----------



## tirediron (Feb 12, 2014)

Let's see... no contract, but you agreed to five (which seems like a reasonable number) and only sent four?  Yeah, I can see why he/she might be annoyed.  Bear in mind that clients will NEVER like the same images that you do, and in order to produce five satisfactory images, you will probably have to show 40-60.  When I do a portfolio shoot, a session typically lasts about 90 minutes and produces 150-200 images, which are then paired down to about 50 images for the client's proof gallery.  From that gallery, they then choose the agreed upon number for full processing.

Why not share some of the images here; perhaps we could shed some light on potential issues.


----------



## nathfromslg (Feb 12, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Let's see... no contract, but you agreed to five (which seems like a reasonable number) and only sent four?  Yeah, I can see why he/she might be annoyed.  Bear in mind that clients will NEVER like the same images that you do, and in order to produce five satisfactory images, you will probably have to show 40-60.  When I do a portfolio shoot, a session typically lasts about 90 minutes and produces 150-200 images, which are then paired down to about 50 images for the client's proof gallery.  From that gallery, they then choose the agreed upon number for full processing.
> 
> Why not share some of the images here; perhaps we could shed some light on potential issues.




Yeah I sent him 4 images and I sent him two more images to choose from(one of them) and would have edited them and sent..
I took like 30-40 images of him,some had focus issues,composition problem.I know there is problem with poses and I agree with that,but can that be the only reason it was rejected?


View attachment 66580View attachment 66581View attachment 66582


----------



## tirediron (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm going to be brutually frank here.  All three of these should have been left on the cutting-room floor.  The first has the subject in an awkward pose, you have cropped his fingers, and his eyes are too dark.  In the second you have a tree growing out of the middle of his head, along with a bright, distracting background, and the third again has background issues.  His expression and position are almost identical in all three, and they all desparately need fill lighting.


----------



## nathfromslg (Feb 12, 2014)

tirediron said:


> I'm going to be brutually frank here.  All three of these should have been left on the cutting-room floor.  The first has the subject in an awkward pose, you have cropped his fingers, and his eyes are too dark.  In the second you have a tree growing out of the middle of his head, along with a bright, distracting background, and the third again has background issues.  His expression and position are almost identical in all three, and they all desparately need fill lighting.



Agree,subject was too stiff while I taking pictures.

Should I schedule a re-shoot?

Any guidance on lighting? using fill flash and reflector?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 12, 2014)

nathfromslg said:


> Agree,subject was too stiff while I taking pictures.
> 
> Should I schedule a re-shoot?
> 
> Any guidance on lighting? using fill flash and reflector?


Relaxing and posing the subject is a BIG part of your job as the photographer.  When I get a new model in the studio, the first thing I have him/her do is sign the paperwork, then we review their portfolio and I ask them what sort of images they want, suggest areas where I think we could improve their portfolio, and then we move into the shooting area.  I normally start off with a few headshots, and have them sit on the posing stool while I take a couple of minutes to "adjust" the lights.  The lights don't need adjusting, they're ready to go, but while I'm doing this, I'm talking to the model about whatever, and helping them to relax.  

I would definitely offer a reshoot, but be objective, if you don't think you can improve, it's probably not in your or his best interest to try again.

Yes, lighting, LOTS of it!  Doing full body shots out of doors on your own will be a challenge.  I would much rather have some big light for this (>500 w/s) UNLESS you have some assistants who can manage scrims and reflectors for you.  I would look for some areas of nice, bright, open shade and shoot 'waist up' which you can manage with a single speedlight & modifier.


----------



## nathfromslg (Feb 12, 2014)

tirediron said:


> nathfromslg said:
> 
> 
> > Agree,subject was too stiff while I taking pictures.
> ...



I totally agree with you,the lighting was really bad(shot around 3pm),didnt have any assistant to help me out with reflector or fill flash. was doing it on my own and was really frustrated,I think I can improve.
I was talking with him to make him feel more easy,it worked a little.


----------



## KmH (Feb 12, 2014)

What kind of portfolio were the images made for?

A fashion model's portfolio requires a different kind of photograph and poses than an actor's portfolio requires.


----------



## nathfromslg (Feb 12, 2014)

KmH said:


> What kind of portfolio were the images made for?
> 
> A fashion model's portfolio requires a different kind of photograph and poses than an actor's portfolio requires.



He called me up and said he needed images for his own personal use,maybe for some online website,not for modelling


----------

